# Military Surplus Auction In Columbus, Ohio



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

OK all of you close to the Columbus, Ohio area here is a really good looking auction of some great military surplus items. Good luck!!
http://www.fasttrackauction.net/cgi-bin ... tegory/ALL


----------

